# Beagle has red eyes :-(



## Deretis (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, first time posting here!
Two weeks ago we got two 5yr old Beagle bitches from a rescue centre that were found on a puppy farm.
Everything is ok except that one of them doesnt seem to close her right eye fully when sleeping and the white of the eye is very red.
The place that we got them from said everything was ok but it plainly isnt. Her vision seems ok and she doesnt seem to be irritated that much, if at all by it.
Does anybody know what could be causing this and maybe what to do about it?
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Only thing I can offer is that you go to the vet. May be conjunctivitus or something and that'll need treatment. You know yourself how uncomfortable it is if your eyes are gritty and sore.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Deretis said:


> Hi, first time posting here!
> Two weeks ago we got two 5yr old Beagle bitches from a rescue centre that were found on a puppy farm.
> Everything is ok except that one of them doesnt seem to close her right eye fully when sleeping and the white of the eye is very red.
> The place that we got them from said everything was ok but it plainly isnt. Her vision seems ok and she doesnt seem to be irritated that much, if at all by it.
> ...


I would get it checked out, she could have a bacterial infection in it or maybe even an ulcer. It could even be something like a turned in or turned out eyelash. If you take her they will probably put dye in it to make sure that there is no injury or ulcer, blocked tear glands etc. She probably just in that case will need a course ot antibiotic, eye drops or ointment.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I would take to the vets.

It could be conjunctivitis which will mean drops but it is catching so need to watch your other beagle.

Best to put your mind at rest too


----------



## Deretis (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for your quick replies people!
I think I'll take your advice and get it checked out, hopefully its nothing serious


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

my beagle had red eyes and mucus in them 2 weeks ago,took him to the vet and he had some some sort of virus that required an antibiotic jab,hes fine now and his eyes are back to normalGood luck and well done for rescuing your 2 beagles,pics please


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

My beagle puppy had red and sore looking right eye when we brought him home. The red eye never seemed to bother him, it just looked sore to me. It seemed to happen throughout the first couple of days whenever he was tired or had just woken up. At our puppy check at the vet, they said everything was ok after I'd made them examine his red eye. 

If its just red looking and they're not closing their lid properly it could just be a dry eye, or something to do with the inner eyelid that isn't serious. 

Its good to go get it checked (better safe than sorry), but if its not bothering her then I wouldn't panic.


----------



## jameserickson80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you notice any discoloration or swelling of the areas around your dog's eyes? This could represent the effects of some type of blunt trauma and explain the redness. It could also be an infection or a mass of some sort. If it is warm and tender, but your dog is acting fine, try applying cold compresses to reduce the swelling and discomfort. If it begins to drain fluid, blood, or pus, see your vet for help.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Possibly conjunctivitis, if you can get hold of some golden eye drops, or optrex infected eye drops (drops are easier than ointment to put in a dogs eyes), that's pretty much the same as what your vet will prescribe to try and get rid of the infection. For mild conjunctivitis, used teabags (without milk/sugar) are useful. Mine tend to get this in spring/autumn when there's a lot of new growth, or pollen floating around.


----------



## jameserickson80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Possibly conjunctivitis, if you can get hold of some golden eye drops, or optrex infected eye drops (drops are easier than ointment to put in a dogs eyes), that's pretty much the same as what your vet will prescribe to try and get rid of the infection. For mild conjunctivitis, used teabags (without milk/sugar) are useful. Mine tend to get this in spring/autumn when there's a lot of new growth, or pollen floating around.


I agree with you, absolutely right.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Deretis said:


> thanks for your quick replies people!
> I think I'll take your advice and get it checked out, hopefully its nothing serious


So what was the verdict from the vet?


----------

